# How to get lost serial number for photoshop elements?



## butterflygirl

Does anyone know if you can retrieve a lost serial number for photoshop elements? My friend gave me a copy of his and he can't find it now. I wondering if there's a number to call or anything available to get it? I'm desperate :lmao:


Thanks!


----------



## Mike_E

Did he register it?  If so he might be able to contact adobe and get it.  If it is still on his hard drive then he can find it there though you are only supposed to have one copy on one machine.


----------



## butterflygirl

I don't think he has it on his computer. He has the newest version of Photoshop so when he got Elements with his camera he gave it to me since he didn't need it. I'll have to ask him....


----------



## RacePhoto

butterflygirl said:


> Does anyone know if you can retrieve a lost serial number for photoshop elements? My friend gave me a copy of his and he can't find it now. I wondering if there's a number to call or anything available to get it? I'm desperate :lmao:
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Which version?

If 2.0 have your friend, if it's still installed, open Elements, click on Help and then System Information. The 10th line down is the serial number.


----------



## nvkm

I am having the same problem with Elements 11. Anyone know how/where to find the serial number in the product? I've had it installed on one computer (still do) but need to re-install it on my new computer. I have been unsuccessful trying to find it in  HELP >> SYSTEM INFO and I did not register the product at the time of purchase.


----------



## Scatterbrained

butterflygirl said:


> I don't think he has it on his computer. He has the newest version of Photoshop so when he got Elements with his camera he gave it to me since he didn't need it. I'll have to ask him....



If he didn't register it, and the number is lost, it may just be a lost cause.  They bundle Elements in with lots of different products (I got a copy with each of my tablets) but if you don't register the serial they have no way of verifying it's actually yours.


----------



## Scatterbrained

Man, just noticed how old this thread is. D'oh!   Anyway, nvkm, if you didn't register you're likely out of luck.  Outside of the intervention of a benevolent Adobe CSR, but they tend to not care too much about us little folk.


----------



## KmH

It pays to get a disc and save the packaging.
The serial number would be on the storage case the disc came in even if the packaging the storage case was in was not saved.


----------

